# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - JavaScript >  [jQuery] .each() on a regular array

## szlamany

jQuery is so powerful when you work the DOM - the methods available do so much, once you get fully versed in them.

The *.each() method* is meant to work an array of "wrapped-elements" - DOM elements specifically.

But it can be used for a neat loop on any array.

In the image below we have an array of objects:  *layout(46)* and I want to iterate along those objects and build a "printable" multi-line string.

$(...) calls the jQuery library, for those not used to seeing syntax like that.  The "$" sign introduces the library call.

Here is the code.  Looks a lot like LINQ in .net.  I'll post a screen shot of the "popup errorMessage" in the next post.



```
var strLayout = "";
.
.
.
$(g_objGrid[intGO].awcoptions.reportinfo.layout).each(function () {
          strLayout += (strLayout.length != 0 ? "<br />" : "") + $.toJSON(this);;
          });

errorMessage("Report Layout", strLayout);
```

----------


## szlamany

Here is the result string in that errorMessage() popup function.

----------


## szlamany

And here is what that "report writer syntax" produces for output, for those interested.  Lots of text redacted...

----------


## dday9

Is this a question or more of a codebank submission?

----------


## szlamany

Do we have a code bank for jQuery?

----------


## dday9

Since jQuery is a JavaScript library, if it is a codebank submission, then it would go in the JavaScript Codebank with the jQuery prefix.

----------


## szlamany

> Since jQuery is a JavaScript library, if it is a codebank submission, then it would go in the JavaScript Codebank with the jQuery prefix.


Could you please move it?  Thanks!

----------

